# wholesales to operating bowling web sites



## el guapo (Feb 4, 2006)

I am comming out with a full line of unique tees for bowlers. I have 2 done, and am working out prices with a printer, What other info. do I need to know when dealing with retail sites? How do I give myself the best chance of success. 

A newbee to the world of tees!!!! Thanks


----------



## el guapo (Feb 4, 2006)

My appologies I am just trying to learn how to be successful and was just trying to give enough info so people know where i am comming from. I will cont. to grow and learn.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My appologies I am just trying to learn how to be successful


Why are you apologizing? We're all here to learn and share information 

Here are a couple of topics that deal with selling to retailers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3855
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1934

If you do a forum search for *retailers*, you will find quite a few more helpful tips.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Why are you apologizing? We're all here to learn and share information


I had wondered if the "Do NOT Post Self Promotional" etc. warning had claimed another victim?

I think some new members perceive it as an error message of sorts rather than realising it's a standard disclaimer on every message box?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think some new members perceive it as an error message of sorts rather than realising it's a standard disclaimer on every message box?


Ahhh, gotcha. Didn't think of that. I probably should change that exclamation point to something else less "alerty".


----------



## el guapo (Feb 4, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Ahhh, gotcha. Didn't think of that. I probably should change that exclamation point to something else less "alerty".


Thats right you got me, I thought I was in big dodo for something. hahahah, Know I know,but that is misleading.


----------

